# Simplicity 1060e vs Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO or 28 Pro



## joeblowct (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, first post. I'm in NW CT, have a 2003 Simplicity 1060e (24" with a 10HP Briggs), the equal of today's Signature Pro. Bought this machine when I was in a differdent house. This has been an awesome machine, but it's too small of a cut for the driveway with a 3 car pad area that I need to throw the snow 35' to the side to get snow away from the house. With the Simp this ends up being a double throw, which on gravel is tough to clear due to having the skids up high.

I was originally leaning towards a Honda 928 tracked machine to handle the gravel, sloped area of the drive, sloped area around the house foundation,and to clear the basement door for off season storage but I'm concerned that the Honda is underpowered.

The new Simplicity Pro looks nice but there is no dealer close by. I have 2 Ariens dealers within 10 minutes. First was leaning towards 28 Pro because it's most similar to my current Simp but then saw the 28 SHO which appears to be a bargain, even after the cost of adding heated grips.

My main goal is to get a bigger cut, throw further than now and as far as posssible in real world (not paper specs) and get done faster than now. So I'm now thinking 28 SHO with a weight kit to keep the front end down for uphill in the drive where the front end lifts because I have the skids up for gravel. Thinking the throw distance on the 28 SHO with the 14" SHO impeller will be better than my Simp with the 12" impeller. 

Not afraid to spend a few $ more for the right machine but the 28 Pro is a lot more and thinking that maybe it's simply overkill.

Appreciate everyone's feedback in advance.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

you are right its a bargin for the money best blower for the money that will blow 50 feet plus


----------



## simplyorange (Nov 17, 2018)

I was just literally in almost your exact predicament, always wanted a tracked Yamaha snowblower, couldn't find one in the shape I wanted for a decent price looked on and off for a couple years. (used of course)... Had the same concerns as you about the Honda and they were more than I wanted to spend new. 

Fast forward to this year... initially was looking at the husky and ariens 24-28" went to big box stores, ruled out the husky...went to a few local dealers looked at ariens HO, simplicity (non pro) and cubs equivalent. 

My buddy and his dad have a few simplicities- they use for their rental properties as well as personal use. They use the snot out of them. I think they have three dual stages ranging from 15-30 years old and once I saw their machines, I looked for a used. After looking at a couple used decided on new...SP simplicity. For me it came down to build and motor. These things are rock solid no flex workhorses...but you already know that.

Price- It was more money than I planned on spending...Ill say that.... But... I know this is going to last me a very long time. 

The Ariens 28 HO was my second choice, I seriously considered it. It seems like a good value. It would be nice if we could try before we buy wouldn't it?! I like the idea of the bigger impeller but... smaller motor? Idk. Both have the cast gear housing, elect chute, two reverse speeds ect. The sim had larger motor better build quality the led lights... Is it worth the extra money?? Idk? I also liked the slightly lower controls (im not super tall) and balance of the sim also seemed better to me. 

I ultimately went with the simplicity SP 28. Out of the 7 Sim dealers I called within 30 miles of me ONE had the Signature Pros and only a few of them. The rest had a slew of the middle end ones (which still looked really nice) most said bla bla bla the're harder to get and more expensive... the one I bought from was super cool, small mom and pop shop. He said they usually only get a couple and they typically sell quick. He was trying to get his hands on more SP's.

The owner jokingly said the worst part about the sale for him was it will most likely be the first and last time I buy one, it will be the only one I ever need.


----------



## joeblowct (Nov 4, 2018)

Simply, you are right about the motor and build quality. My machine starts 1st pull 95% of the time. Replaced belts and friction disc only after 13 seasons of way above average use.

You got me reconsidering another Simp SP now. You're right about the handle height being a little lower than most. I'm 5-10 and really like the lower height. And like you said rock solid.

While I'm leery of Ariens auto turn, I figured a 28 SHO for $1249 was low risk from a price standpoint and there is a dealer close by that I have used for service that is very reasonable priced for service labor charge per hour, pickup and delivery charge, and turnaround time. He used to be a Simp dealer now Ariens and Cub.


----------



## simplyorange (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't think you can go wrong with either unit. If you weren't coming off a simplicity, I'd say go for the ariens...but I think every time you grab the controls your going to say, well it ain't like my old simplicity.

Lol in all seriousness it's really going to come down to what's important to you. 

I'm not one to talk anyone into spending more than they want or say whatever I have is the best ect... What is going to meet your specific needs/wants and make you feel good about your purchase every time you use it....There's always going to be give and take. 

Whatever you do keep us posted! Take pics!


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If you can find dealers that have the Ariens and the Simplicity in stock, go look at both and see how the controls feel. Both the Simplicity and Ariens Pros are built solidly and both have the big 420cc Briggs on them (unless you get one of the EFI Ariens Pros), so I'd say the decision should mostly come down to which one you like better from the standing behind it perspective. 
The Deluxe 28 SHO is a good unit, but not as powerful as the others and it's not built as heavily (but it's also a lot cheaper). The Platinum 30 SHO would be a decent in-between option (in pretty much all regards).


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I purchased an Ariens 28 pro for a lot of reasons. OK, but that is not a put down of the 28 Sho by any means. For example, my Pro has a 420cc engine whereas the Sho’s is a 306cc. Smaller but no way too small at all. Heck, I used my Bolens 32” for years with only a 12HP engine. I knew when I ordered the Pro it would be over kill and was willing to pay for it


----------



## simplyorange (Nov 17, 2018)

foggysail said:


> I purchased an Ariens 28 pro for a lot of reasons. OK, but that is not a put down of the 28 Sho by any means. For example, my Pro has a 420cc engine whereas the Sho’s is a 306cc.


The ariens 28 pro is definitely a more comparable unit. Looks like a really nice machine.


----------



## joeblowct (Nov 4, 2018)

Everyone's comments are dead on accurate. I stopped at an OPE shop this morning and either the Pro 28 or Platinum 30 are MUCH nicer than the Deluxe 28 SHO in terms of chute adjustments, engine size, etc.

What's also interesting is that if I go to the Ariens website and use their "snowblower selector", the reccomend machines don't include the Deluxe 28 SHO but does include the Platinum 24 or the Deluxe 30...must be the gain in engine size versus width.

I will need to get the measurement of the Platinum 30 bucket width without skids to see if it will fit through my basement door for offseason storage, otherwise it looks like it will come down to Ariens 28 Pro or Simp SP 28. 

Might sound crazy, but I hate looking at snow equipment in the garage when the weather is nice, hence my desire to store everything out of sight in the basement when not in use.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

joeblowct said:


> Everyone's comments are dead on accurate. I stopped at an OPE shop this morning and either the Pro 28 or Platinum 30 are MUCH nicer than the Deluxe 28 SHO in terms of chute adjustments, engine size, etc.
> 
> What's also interesting is that if I go to the Ariens website and use their "snowblower selector", the reccomend machines don't include the Deluxe 28 SHO but does include the Platinum 24 or the Deluxe 30...must be the gain in engine size versus width.
> 
> ...



the brigs has 13ft lbs ruffly at 3600 13x3600=46800 div by 5252= 8.91 real hp for the brigs the 306 is slighty more the 414 cc and 420c are just over 12 hp



the overated 10 hp brigs was 14.25 ft lbs the 306 cc is 15 ft lbs the 28 sho has more power
the pro and the 30 sho have 20 ft lb and 21 ft lbs way overkill 

i have the 20 ft lbs 414cc motor
the 28 sho will smoke that 10 hp briggs simplicity if that was plenty of power the 28 sho is better if you want overkill the 30 sho is next then the pro
most homeowners dont need more then the 28 sho
all snowblowers should have atleast 15 to 17 ft lbs of torq 20 and 21 are just so nice for deep wet snow


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

1132le said:


> the brigs has 13ft lbs ruffly at 3600 13x3600=46800 div by 5252= 8.91 real hp for the brigs the 306 is slighty more the 414 cc and 420c are just over 12 hp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG not again 1132le:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

joeblowct said:


> I will need to get the measurement of the Platinum 30 bucket width without skids to see if it will fit through my basement door for offseason storage, otherwise it looks like it will come down to Ariens 28 Pro or Simp SP 28.
> 
> Might sound crazy, but I hate looking at snow equipment in the garage when the weather is nice, hence my desire to store everything out of sight in the basement when not in use.


GEEZ............. Difference between the two you are considering is only 2''. That does not represent a heck of a lot of missed snow if you go with the 28. I used to have a 32 and am very happy with the 28 I purchased. Maybe, just maybe I might have to make an additional pass on my driveway


----------

